# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  legjenda  perferon  moderim  ne  forum  politike   nese  me  lejohet   nga   stafi

## legjenda12

legjenda  perferon  moderim  ne  forum  politike   nese  me  lejohet   nga   stafi

----------

